# Looking for THE RED A6 from northern europe on gas



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

hi, 
i am looking for the red a6 from norway, sweden, finland i guess. its on air and has a hideable licence plate.
what i am exactly looking for is some pics of this car and the video that shows the licence plate moving in the rear of the car.
unfortunately i could not find anything via search. probably anyone of you can help me??
cheers
basti


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Looking for THE RED A6 from northern europe on gas (basti-FSI)*

It's a C5 so you'll have better luck here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=14










































_Modified by mikegilbert at 10:37 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

yes! you got it! that´s the car i am looking for. thanks for your help so far


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

where does the license plate hide?


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

its underneith the rearbumper - hideable with some selfmade hydraulics that ar working together with the airride he got in his car. pretty nice modification









someone else in here helped me
his name is ville and this is his thread
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2710951
the licence plate modding starts @ page 9


_Modified by basti-FSI at 1:42 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Finally found his build thread








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------

